# Cheap fork for street riding



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

I am looking for a fork under 150$ with 80-135mm of travel. The steertube is 1 1/8. Right now the fork I have is a cross country kids fork with 60 mm of travel on a redline racebike. [I know, I know] The bike has twenty inch wheels and weighs under 18 pounds which is why I like it. I run 100 mm travel fork on here before but I was just testing it so I know it won't screw up the angle too much. I will buy a cross country fork that will hold up to drops. The fork I have right now is a cross country sr suntour and has held up to countless crashes and 7 stair to flat. Any sugestions on where to buy or brands will be apreciated,
Thanks in advance
Wil


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I just really hope you're kidding.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah me too. But hey I can ride the hell out of the street with it, I have cleared a ten stair with this setup.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Step back a second.

A BMX bike has a 20" wheel with a non-suspension corrected fork. A 26" rigid non suspension corrected fork will then have to be 3" taller. Plus, if you want a 4" fork, you're gonna have at LEAST another 4" height. So that's 7" taller, which would roughly equate to a 7 degree slacker headtube, which will put tons of strain on your headtube. On a racebike, this WILL break it.

Check out this site next time for all you need to know: www.pinkbike.com


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

It didn't before. It is one of the strongest bikes I have ever ridden and so is the fork. Do you know the price of a duro suntour fork or something else that is cheap?


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

jenson + splice + $50 = disposable


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

If he knows what he wants and whats he is doing don't bother him and let him do it!
=D


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It seems stupid to me to put a suspension fork on a 20'', a bmx isn't meant to have suspension, and you will eventually rip out the headtube(I hope you bail out in time.).

Find a used Sherman Jumper, reduce it to about 50mm, that's about as low as you'll get, past the 50mm mark it's not even worth it to have suspension at all.

Go rigid man, it'll make you learn to be smooth, and buy another bike if you absolutely want suspension on it.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Answer ProForx


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

I have another bike with suspension, a downhill racebike actually. But I can bail in time and I'm kid and I do stupid things. Thanks for you concern but crashes don't hurt that bad. That's why we invented the helmet. I look for a sherman in the classifieds.
Thanks


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

You got a picture of this bike.

I found a great fork for 20" wheels. Little pricey though.

White Bros RC 80


And here's a cheaper one.

RST 200K


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

What's the prices. I'll get the pictures when I get on my computer. I'm at school atm.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

no, with the bike you have, you need one of these. :thumbsup:


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

I died a little inside when I opened this thread...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

holy mother ****ing ****! How much suspension is that!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> holy mother ****ing ****! How much suspension is that!


300mm :thumbsup:


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

lol. the super monster would raise the height a little to much...I think I am going to buy the manitou splice.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

On a 20 incher? Common! You need AT LEAST 150mm of travel to have a smooth ride!


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

funnny...I have heard bad things about the splice, is it all true?


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

this is the bike I put a 100 mm travel front end on.










it worked fine and felt comfortable


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

skyjumper said:


> funnny...I have heard bad things about the splice, is it all true?


yes and no, the splice is a great AM/trail fork, nothing else. seriously, dont put a MTB suspension fork on that.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

with all due respect, It's MY bike. I've had a suspenision fork on it before and loved it. I am buying the splice to put on it.


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

lose the plastic chain guard


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

it broke off on that jump.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

if you do get a splice

make sure that its 80-100 not 100-130 I'm not too sure about RTWD but most of the time, you're not suppost to ride with the fork in its lowered travel.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

i'm buying the 70- 100 mm one. Thanks for helping


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Wow...*

Wow,

Just Wow....

:thumbsup: 
I love the idea you should drop out of a plane on it,
Without a chute.

If you really just want to waste your money go to the Strip Club.

Mizz.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Splices suck. Two of my friends have one, they then to... blow up.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

What's the big deal? Why does it matter if I put a suspension front end on it? I like it with a fork thats soft so I can do better trials riding around the street.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

My friend has one and says it's fine. If you have something better in the same price range, feel free to elborate. It's the only I found that I can afford. Price range: 0-125$


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

> with all due respect, It's MY bike. I've had a suspenision fork on it before and loved it. I am buying the splice to put on it.


Everyone is recommending you DON'T put suspension on that bike. After they say that you just ignore them, and continue with your retarded original plan. I'll speak for the bunch and say most everyone here is glad to give you advice, but you just shoot it down... Why do you bother posting? 

On the real topic - using that fork won't help you at all. The bike was not designed for it, you may shear the head tube off (and F yourself up) with it slack like that. You may think it's better since you could pull up the front end easier, but in the end it will not help you. In short *you wont gain anything from putting a susp. fork on a BMX.*

If you really want, go for it. The 20inch chopper is in style.


----------



## dan wask (May 25, 2006)

Why not just ride the thing as a BMX bike ? You could spend 0$ and just practice practice practice and get good at bmx.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

I wanted help on WHICH front end to put on it. I don't have enough money to buy a hardtail and since I already have a suspension fork on it I just decided to up grade it. I have had no problems with the current fork thats on it, 60-80mm of travel, so a new fork *should* be fine.
I appreciate the concern but the suspension fork has given me no problems before, why would a new one? Sorry for shooting your advice down, I appreciate it but, I think a front end will not hurt me or the bike. My dad [motorcycle mechanic] and the shop said it is fine on the bike.
Sorry, and Thanks
Wil


----------



## dan wask (May 25, 2006)

Boy is his dad gonna feel bad when hes paying the hospital bill...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dan wask said:


> Boy is his dad gonna feel bad when hes paying the hospital bill...


Yep.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I take back my original statement. 

Put on at least a 6" travel fork (a used Marzocchi 66 or Manitou Sherman will suffice) and go do the sweet 10 stair hucks you were talking about. Be sure to take lots and lots of video/pictures. Also, try and really push the limits on that bike.

Then come back and tell everyone they were right.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

What else can I do? Can you show me a hardtail with disc brakes for under 400$? Then I won't buy a fork.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

skyjumper said:


> What else can I do? Can you show me a hardtail with disc brakes for under 400$? Then I won't buy a fork.


BEST IDEA I've read here! save your bucks for something to do the job properly, AND will last you long enough to get your money's worth. (and avoid getting your money's worth out of your family's health insurance!)

I would highly suggest looking used, but do plenty of research to know what you are buying before you lay your money down.

here is an example, (and I am in no way endorsing these sellers on ebay as I don't know them, so if you do choose to bid, do so on your own judgement, I am just trying to show you that there are bikes out there that can be had...)
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GIANT-STP-1...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Giant-STP-SS-di...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and that was just one search, plenty of other brands out there... I'm not gonna do the homework for you...
be sure to check the classifieds on this website as well, I've had some good luck there. 

here's another if you're lookin'
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Iron-Horse-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> BEST IDEA I've read here! save your bucks for something to do the job properly, AND will last you long enough to get your money's worth. (and avoid getting your money's worth out of your family's health insurance!)
> 
> I would highly suggest looking used, but do plenty of research to know what you are buying before you lay your money down.
> 
> ...


 yup thats probably your best bet.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

k thanks.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

skyjumper said:


> What else can I do? Can you show me a hardtail with disc brakes for under 400$? Then I won't buy a fork.


I think we can do that. I'm pretty sure my LBS has some 2005 KHS DJ-100s for less than $300.




It comes with V-Brakes, but I could probably get them to swap in some Avid BB5s. I'll stop in there tomorrow and see what can be worked out.

Oh yeah, the bike can run 24/26 in the back, but comes with 24. Should help with your trials stuff.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, How could I get the bike from IL to CA? My LBS has some for 600$:madmax:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Search online. A bike doesn't have to have disk brakes to be good. Check out the "Mah New Bikz" thread on this board, that frame is a tonic fab fall guy,the frame is worth more than the KHS dj-100 complete bike, and it rides like a charm(or so I heard) and v-brake only.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

There are theses companies that have lots of trucks and airplanes that move things accross the country and even around the world for money. I actually work for one of them. It's initials used to be UPS, but now that's its actual name.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

OK, they are out of 2005 KHS DJ-100s, however they have 2 2005 KHS DJ-200s left at $425. These do come with disc brakes already.




They said they would be willing to box one back up and ship it to you.

Koslow Cycle

Give them a call (630) 629-4773 and tell them that Aaron sent you.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Andrenaline bikes has for 400$ and they live closer to me I'll try them first


----------



## LS1 Brent (Mar 21, 2005)

do it man. If you want to put some suspension on a 20" then go for it. Don't even give a damn about what other people think about it dude.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

lol thanks. Any one recomend buying the KHS form adrenaline bikes? It comes with disc brakes.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I still say Iron Horse is the best. Get a 2006 Chimparra or an 05 Bakuto.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

How much are they? I haven't found any online sites that carry them.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

oh yeah, that is definitely neccesary for a BMX bike. All the pros are using it now.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

:nono: lol funny...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Bicycle blowout.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

http://gallery.bcentral.com/GID4038...in-Bikes/Iron-Horse-Yakuza-Chimpira-2005.aspx here dude, theres the chimpera for $399.99 the yakuza hardtails have to be some of the most indestructible frames out there. I have the bakuto, I got it from the same store for $549.99. I would highly suggest you save up for one of these bikes. the yakuza series are one of the best choices here.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. So overall which is better the champera or the dj 100,200


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Is the front end good? It is an sr suntour and they aren't very popular


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the chimpera is way far superior. the suntour fork is "okay" its just a simple elastomer fork. but better and stronger than the one on the DJ100. the DJ100 deserves to be sold at under 200 bucks, the chimpera deserves every penny spent. but if it really concerns you, then just save up a nother $150 and get the bakuto. the bakuto is a complete DH/FR/DJ hardtail (if you ditch the fork)


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

will the fork hold up to 10 ft drops? I plan on doing one or two a week. also I go dirt jumping EVERYDAY will it hold up?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I, would think so. But my faith in the Yakuza series is great, and as it is IH's only hardtail for jumpin and freeridin besides the bakuto, it kinda has to be badass.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

well, its the winner so far...Mom, can I get an Ironhorse chimpera for christmas?....MOM?!...BUT MOM!!?? PLEASE??.....darn she said no


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

What about the gary fisher opie and mullet??


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

skyjumper said:


> What about the gary fisher opie and mullet??


Okay starter bikes.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Yea um there realy not that great. the opie sucks, its just a beefier XC bike, and the mullet isnt that great either. the forks are both shitty (or atleast the ones CAC had on them) and fisher has crap for crankset/bb.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Well in response to the above post about the Opie 'sucking', I have to disagree. I ride one, a 2006 or whatever model and the frame has held up very nicely, yes the fork and cranks aren't great for much, and I have replaced them, for the money it's been a great bike, and while it doesn;t get any cred has being a hardcore urban bike or wahtever I really enjoy mine.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

opies really suck a$s. I was so dissapointed with mine, I returned it to the bike shop.


----------

